

Why I Walked Away from a $12M Acquisition Offer 18 Months After Our Launch - rmason
https://www.groovehq.com/blog/startup-acquisition-offer

======
beeskneecaps
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8601975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8601975)

------
oldspiceman
Feel free to correct my math here:

50% share of business after tax take: 6,000,000x0.7 = 4,200,000 Being
extremely conservative and investing in LQD: 4,200,000x3.13%/12 ~ $11,000

Would you walk away from a check for $11,000/month forever?

~~~
scott_karana
> Would you walk away from a check for $11,000/month forever?

Nope, I wouldn't. Like he said in the article:

    
    
      First-time founders care most about their exit. Every time after that, you focus on legacy.
    

With cash problems forever off the table, it'd be much easier for me to start
more businesses... :)

(Tellingly, author Alex Turnbull's _first_ business was also acquired, by
Constant Contact.)

------
dollar
A bird in hand is worth two in the bush.

